# Barometric damper placement advice on gas burner exhaust for brewery



## bobkunz23 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey There,

curious if I could get a little guidance on damper placement for venting a forced air firebox. I am using a forced air gas burner (economite ec300) that blows into a firebox that is underneath my brew kettle. The firebox is then vented horizontally. I am using 8" double walled pipe. The connection to the firebox is a tee that turns the venting 90 degrees and vertical. I have placed another tee on top of that tee that holds the damper. The damper I am using (field controls mg-1) is not able to connect directly to the tee because the inside diameter of the tee and damper are exactly the same size. I have added an adaptor to connect the tee and damper but it pushes the damper out another 4-6". My question is will the damper function properly if it is sitting 8-10" away from the vertical exhaust pipe (though still connected of course by the tee)? My fear is that it won't be able to create the proper draft to pull the atmospheric air into the exhaust? Or can I simple weight the damper to open wider and pull more air in?

Thanks! Bob


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 24, 2014)

I dont think anyone here specializes in such a contraption.

I'd call the maker of the appliance, they are the best source for what can /cant/or shouldn't be done with your unit


----------



## blades (Mar 20, 2014)

I do not understand why you would be trying to use a barometric damper with a  gas burner  Gas units very the heat by the size if the burner and/ or amount of gas supplied for the burn.  I think you need to get a qualified boiler guy in there as you are mixing two completely different systems. I have seen Barometric dampers on drip feed oil burners, never on a spray unit or gas.


----------

